# Need help on refinishing an older recurve bow



## richbat (Nov 22, 2008)

roger,done many a refinish to older bows,first thing i would do is take some 00 steel wool to the whole bow,then wet sand the cracks with some light weight automotive sandpaper,fill in any deep cracks or gouges with loctite 420 or any super glue just not the gel type. then use a cabinet scraper or utility knife blade and take off the high spots,just go slow so you don't dig into the glass,then finish up with a light sanding.if the bow looks good to you after steel wooling it use either polyurethane or tru-oil to finish it up,after each coat is dry take the 0000 steel wool over the entire bow lightly to get out any runs or blemishes then repeat,i usually do 3-5 coats. after your all done put a nice coat of automotive wax on the whole bow and your ready to go.take your time and don't rush it and you'll end up with a fine looking bow.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn’t touch it with acetone, as it is used to reduce epoxy…could harm the glass, but otherwise I also try to be kind to glue lines. For tape residue you might be able to use paint thinner sparingly…again, I’m slow to use solvents. Generally, I use De-Solv-it or some similar product that is designed specifically to remove glue residues.

More often than not I just sand the finish off the riser…and barring some special reason to preserve it, I will rasp/file/sand the grip into something more comfortable. The only proviso I would attach with that is that unless you are familiar with more comfortably suitable grips, as found on other bows, you might be the only one who approves of your work. 

Generally, I use auto scratch remover on the limbs, and might move to polishing compound and then rubbing compound, and then the reverse the order…but…the more I focus on one spot the more I’m apt to want the whole bow to look the same.

Refinishing the entire bow is another matter but, in either event, take it slow. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

clean it, sand it, give it a few coats of tru oil or polyeurathane


----------



## BackintoBH (Sep 30, 2009)

*Refinishing an older bow*

Thanks guys. I'll take all of your input and give it my best and find out what works. I'll post some before and after photos when I'm done. Yhanks Again!!!


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

I redone a old bear grizzly a couple yers ago, all I done was lightly sand the old finish off, not enuff to create friction heat and didnt go any farther down than the old finish, like they said "take your time".

Then sanded the wood riser til I got it slick and removed some nicks, then applied about 4 coats of polyacrylic that had a satin finish so it didnt have a lot of shine, finished it off with a new shelf material, string and some beaver balls, looks great and a blast to shoot.

As stated, take your time, enjoy it, it's somethin you'll get satisfaction from when your done. 

Oh yea, say beaver balls 10 times fast as ya can, just had to throw that in.


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

So I can read later.


----------

